# What barrel length for a Ruger Super Blackhawk?



## bambam

I have a buddy that currently does not own a handgun but occasionally carries his son's S&W 686 Plus with 6" Colt Python barrel. However, we took the required class together and received our concealed weapon permits. He states he really wants a "cowboy style" single action pistol in either .44 or .45 caliber. He is not aware his family and friends are going to buy him a handgun for retirement and I'm primarily responsible for picking it out. He doesn't seem to care that much about concealibilty although I think he would eventually regret not having a concealable handgun since it will likely be his only handgun and as stated above he does occasionally carry his son's gun concealed.
Well, given those parameters my choice would be a Ruger Super Blackhawk in .44mag/.44spec. It's a relatively common, versatile, and inexpensive caliber combo, especially compared to .45 long Colt (expensive ammo). However, I'm not sure about barrel length. He may be shooting .44spec most of the time but .44mag is actually a less expensive round so OTOH he may opt for .44mag for most of his shooting. I'm just not sure so maybe I should play it safe and assume he'll be shooting mag loads and choose barrel length accordingly? A local FFL has one in 4 5/8" but stated we could exchange it for a different length as long as the gun has not been shot. Is 4 5/8" too short for a Super Blackhawk in .44mag? Should we consider the one with a 5 1/2" barrel instead so he could still conceal it? Would the extra 1 1/8" really make that much difference in recoil suppression and shooting characteristics? Should we just forget about concealibility and go for the 7 1/2" barrel? I'd appreciate your comments. Thank you.

Tom


----------



## Snowman

My father has owned a .44 mag Super Blackhawk for many years, and I want to say it has a 6.5" barrel although they don't appear on Ruger's website. I've always thought that this barrel length seemed a good balance. It would be pretty hard to carry such a beast concealed in my opinion. Otherwise it is a fantastic gun and as accurate as you could hope for. Since I have yet to carry concealed, I'm really not a good resource on that. Good luck! :smt023


----------



## Baldy

First I would forget about carrying a single action revolver. If you want a carry revolver get a S&W Model 29 in a 3" or 4" barrel in .44mag and you can shoot .44spls in it to. That's still a large gun to pack all day. That would give him a good home/range gun that he'll never wear out. He could get a J frame for carry. If he is a hunter then by all means get a Blackhawk with a long barrel 6" or over.


----------



## Bob Wright

*Barrel lengths*

My own observation is that there is not enough difference between 4 5/8" and 5 1/2" to matter. For maximum potential of the Super Blackhawk I'd go with the 7 1/2" barrel. This length offers best recoil handling with longest sight radius and optimum cartridge performance.

This my experience, at least.

Bob Wright


----------



## TomC

Barrel lengths caliber and finish are matters of personal preference. I prefer 5 1/2" barrels and stainless, but your friend may prefer something else. If you are going to shoot factory ammo, you may prefer the .45 Colt to the .44 mag. Either will work fine.


----------



## rob61590

go with a 6'' barrel


----------



## Highside

Well, here's a pic comparing my two Ruger single actions. My .22 and of course the .44 super blackhawk.










Care to guess my choice in barrel length? :mrgreen:

Of course this is not for carry or home defense. I use it for 50-100 yard open sight shooting, usually from a rest. I havent done any real performance testing but having shot others I know there is far less muzzle flip with the long barrel. I wouldn't even suggest it for most uses, but it's just a toy for me an a really fun one at that. Maybe a bit over the top, but every collection needs at least one like that.


----------



## Baldy

Hey Highside thoes are a couple of good looking guns there. I got the .22 New Model and I am looking around for a 6" .44 mag now. I'd like to put one more pig in the pot if I can.


----------

